# Congratulations to the Winner of the Bimmerfest "Day of Driving" Contest!



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

Lucky Tom, Congrats! and enjoy!


----------



## swole (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks so much. I will be sure to try to get the most out the experience. I am still hoping a forum member will want to join me. Any takers?


----------



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

With your 335, you can certainly get use out of the experience!

You offering it up for free?



swole said:


> Thanks so much. I will be sure to try to get the most out the experience. I am still hoping a forum member will want to join me. Any takers?


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

Congrats man.


----------



## EAG335i (Oct 26, 2006)

congrats


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats, lucky you! Sounds like fun!!!


----------

